# Belastungstest Cube AMS 100



## CubeSebi (4. Mai 2009)

hi, leute

ich wollte eigentlich nur fragen was ich alles meinem cube ams 100 zumuten kann. 
also höhe länge der sprünge (nich ins flat komme schön auf dem "landeteil"  auf) wenn doch mal einer ins flat gehn sollte was denkt ihr bis zu welcher höhe es das bike ohne probleme aushält? 1 meter!? mehr?! weniger?! was sagt ihr

wie sollte ich die gabel und den dämpfer einstellen. härte als im handbuch steht hätte ich mir jetzt gedacht?
ich wiege 65 kilo und ich würde es fast auf 80 kilo einstellen. 

also eure meinung ist gefragt. was hält mein bike aus?
wie sollte ich die gabel und den dämpfer einstellen?

MFG Sebi


----------



## ibinsnur (4. Mai 2009)

aus welchem grund härter als deinem gewicht entsprechend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (4. Mai 2009)

Du weist aber schon was das AMS 100 normal für ein Bike ist, oder? Das ist nicht für grössere Sprünge gebau. Es ist und bleibt ein RaceFully.


----------



## blackraider67 (5. Mai 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Du weist aber schon was das AMS 100 normal für ein Bike ist, oder? Das ist nicht für grössere Sprünge gebau. Es ist und bleibt ein RaceFully.



Jo, für so was hab ich n Stereo...


----------



## CubeSebi (5. Mai 2009)

mit härterstellen dachte ich mir dass die belastung irgendwie geringer wird da die gabel ja nicht so reingestaucht wird weil sie ja für mehr gewicht eigestellt ist


----------



## norman68 (5. Mai 2009)

Dann hat es noch mehr in den Rahmen, sollte woll noch schlimmer für diesen sein.


----------



## M-Cube (5. Mai 2009)

aber damit schützt er den dämpfer + gabel gegen durchschlagen, deswegen würd ich se auch bissl härter stellen


----------



## CubeSebi (6. Mai 2009)

heeey  du verstehst mich  ich dachte mir mal lieber die federelemente als den rahmen  da komm ich glaub ich besser davon 

aber jetzt mal n paar antworten zu meiner frage  was glaubt ihr hält mein bike aus?


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Mai 2009)

..mach sowas nicht !!!! du schadest dem bike bur .. es ist ein allmountain fully für touren und marathon - über 3 treppen fahren kann man auch , aber von sprüngen würd´ich abseh´n ......dafür isses net ausgelegt ! greez , kati


----------



## Goat 12 (6. Mai 2009)

Ist ne sehr interessante Diskussion, die Frage hat mich auch schon beschäftigt. Ich habe ja noch wenig Erfahrung im Fully fahre aber wenns "ruppig" wird schraub ich die Reba auf maximalen Federweg raus. Den Dämpfer fahr ich bei 78 kg Gewicht mit 9 bar. Einen Sprung von einem Meter halte ich gefühlsmäßig für zu viel aber so ca. 50 cm macht mein Rad schon mit. Wenn selbst dass nicht in Ordnung ist werde ich es in Zukunft aber lieber sein lassen.


----------



## Steinberg (6. Mai 2009)

die Federelemente arbeiten progressiv  , das heißt sie werden im letzen Drittel härter
Stell sie nach deinem Gewicht ein ( ich hab Negativfederweg  ca 1cm ) an der Druckstufe kannste eh nichts ändern. 
Ab welcher Höhe der Rahmen nachgibt müsste man testen. Ich brems aber lieber wenns zu toll wird und trage auch mein AMS über Gräben. Ich will nicht das Rahmen einen Treffer bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2009)

CubeSebi schrieb:


> hi, also höhe länge der sprünge (nich ins flat komme schön auf dem "landeteil"  auf) wenn doch mal einer ins flat gehn sollte was denkt ihr bis zu welcher höhe es das bike ohne probleme aushält? 1 meter!? mehr?! weniger?! was sagt ihr
> 
> ich wiege 65 kilo und ich würde es fast auf 80 kilo einstellen.
> 
> also eure meinung ist gefragt. was hält mein bike aus?




es gilt die Formel DH = (SL * HFB) / AE

(Drophöhe = (Schwanzlänge * Hinterradfelgenbreite) / Anfahrtsweg Eisdiele)


----------



## norman68 (6. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> es gilt die Formel DH = (SL * HFB) / AE
> 
> (Drophöhe = (Schwanzlänge * Hinterradfelgenbreite) / Anfahrtsweg Eisdiele)


----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2009)

(is geklaut...)


----------



## k-nipser (6. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> es gilt die Formel DH = (SL * HFB) / AE
> 
> (Drophöhe = (Schwanzlänge * Hinterradfelgenbreite) / Anfahrtsweg Eisdiele)


----------



## der erlkönig (6. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> (is geklaut...)



...macht nichts, trifft den nagel trotzdem auf den kopf!


----------



## CubeSebi (7. Mai 2009)

hi, also 50 cm hält meins auch locker aus  
mit dem "du schadest dem bike nur" ist mir egal  ich warte nur bis mein fritzz da ist 

also wie viel hält es aus ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinberg (7. Mai 2009)

CubeSebi schrieb:


> hi, also 50 cm hält meins auch locker aus
> mit dem "du schadest dem bike nur" ist mir egal  ich warte nur bis mein fritzz da ist
> 
> also wie viel hält es aus ?????



nehm in ordentlichen Hammer - geht schneller


----------



## JHDVi (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Habe seit 3 Wochen ein AMSPro100 XT

Was mich an der RebaSL stört ist dass der Lockout fast nicht wirkt
Ich bin das von meinem Rotwild (Fox Terralogic)gewohnt dass bergauf nichts wippt beim Marathon.

Ich wiege 78 kg und komme bis Juli vielleicht noch auf 76 runter.

Welche Einstellung empfehlt Ihr mir, dass die Reba noch auf den Wurzeln und Steinen dämpft aber bergauf nicht wippt?

Habe links oben ca. 10 bar drin und 3bar unten und rechts unten fast zugedreht.
Trotzdem geht die Gabel mit aktiviertem Motioncontrol bei 25 % Steigung derart weit rein das viel Kraft verloren geht.

Cube sagt das sei normal. Mich stört das gewaltig.
Bekommt man das nicht noch besser geregelt?
Die goldene Einstellschraube rechts ist ja fest mit dem Lenkerhebel verbunden.


----------



## _adr (14. Mai 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Habe links oben ca. 10 bar drin und 3bar unten und rechts unten fast zugedreht.



es wird doch empfohlen
in beiden kammeren einen ähnlichen druck zu fahren.
sicher, dass das mit diesem großen unterschied gesund ist?
vllt. liegt da ja auch die quelle deines ärgernisses?!


----------



## blackraider67 (14. Mai 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Habe seit 3 Wochen ein AMSPro100 XT
> 
> ...


Hat Deine Reba ein einstellbares *floodgate *?
floodgate = Einstellung des Losbrechmomentes im LO-Modus
(meist oben rechts zu finden(kleiner silberner Knopf)
Wenn das ganz geöffnet ist, dann wippt die trotzdem


----------



## blackraider67 (14. Mai 2009)

_adr schrieb:


> es wird doch empfohlen
> in beiden kammeren einen ähnlichen druck zu fahren.
> sicher, dass das mit diesem großen unterschied gesund ist?
> vllt. liegt da ja auch die quelle deines ärgernisses?!



auch das mit den Kammern ist richtig..


----------



## JHDVi (14. Mai 2009)

Das Floodgate wird ja durch den Lenkerhebel ganz nach rechts geschlossen.
Habs schon abgeschraubt und nach der Öffnung für den Imbus gesucht

Die untere Kammer habe ich nach Anleitung weniger befüllt weils dann härter werden soll.
Ich mach aber noch mal Versuch.
Rad ist leider auf der Alb.


----------



## norman68 (14. Mai 2009)

@JHDVi

du bist dir sicher das du das was in der Anleitung zu deiner Gabel steht auch verstanden hast, ja? Oder hast du die nicht gelesen?


----------



## rabidi (14. Mai 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Das Floodgate wird ja durch den Lenkerhebel ganz nach rechts geschlossen.
> Habs schon abgeschraubt und nach der Öffnung für den Imbus gesucht
> 
> Die untere Kammer habe ich nach Anleitung weniger befüllt weils dann härter werden soll.
> ...



Befülle die obere Kammer bis du den korrektes Sag hast dann ganz langsam die Untere befüllen bis die Gabel anfängt sich von selbst zusammen zu schieben. Rechts unten stellst du so ein dass der Vorderreifen nicht vom Boden abhebt wenn du die Gabel im Stand stark komprimierst und dann schlagartig loslässt.
Das Foodgate wird eingestellt indem du den goldenen Stopfen rechts oben rausnimmst und dann mit nem Inbus in den Loch rumdrehst (Poplock muss gedrückt sein); hier stellst du dann ein ab welcher Kraft der Lockout umgangen wird und die Gabel federt.

Uebrigens hat mein Ex-Ams alles an Sprüngen mitgemacht was ich ihm zugemutet hab, 1m ins Flat geht ohne Probleme.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## blackraider67 (15. Mai 2009)

rabidi schrieb:


> Befülle die obere Kammer bis du den korrektes Sag hast dann ganz langsam die Untere befüllen bis die Gabel anfängt sich von selbst zusammen zu schieben. Rechts unten stellst du so ein dass der Vorderreifen nicht vom Boden abhebt wenn du die Gabel im Stand stark komprimierst und dann schlagartig loslässt.
> Das Foodgate wird eingestellt indem du den goldenen Stopfen rechts oben rausnimmst und dann mit nem Inbus in den Loch rumdrehst (Poplock muss gedrückt sein); hier stellst du dann ein ab welcher Kraft der Lockout umgangen wird und die Gabel federt.
> 
> Uebrigens hat mein Ex-Ams alles an Sprüngen mitgemacht was ich ihm zugemutet hab, 1m ins Flat geht ohne Probleme.
> ...


Deshalb wohl auch *EX*
Was wiegste denn, 55 kg ?


----------



## rabidi (15. Mai 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Deshalb wohl auch *EX*
> Was wiegste denn, 55 kg ?



Nö, habs mit gutem Gewissen meinem Cousin verkauft, er fährts jetzt seit ca. 8 Monaten regelmässig und das Radl macht keine Probleme . Ich selbst wiege ca.20kilo mehr, heute 21 wegen dem Tiramisu gestern.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackraider67 (15. Mai 2009)

War ja auch nur Spass...
Ich selbst würde das allerdings nicht mit meinem AMS100 machen,
dann schon eher mit meinem Stereo


----------



## rabidi (15. Mai 2009)

Hab den Spass schon verstanden. 
Es gibt halt nur viele die glauben dass man mit einem ehemaligen All Mountain (AMS bedeutete damals All Mountain Systen) mit 100mm Federweg kaum noch Feldwege fahren darf. 
Ich bin das AMS zum Schluss mit einer 130mm Revelation gefahren und es fuhr sich wunderbar, ich hatte auch keine Bedenken dass der Rahmen das nicht aushalten würde.
Lustig fand ich auch dass ich immer mit meinem Bruder unterwegs war (Cube Stereo) und bei ihm die Schrauben an der Wippe gebrochen sind; das AMS aber hielt.
Fazit, das AMS ist ein sehr gutes und stabiles Bike, mein Commencal würde ich aber nicht mehr tauschen wollen (Federweg ist eben nicht zu ersetzen)
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Mai 2009)

rabidi schrieb:


> ... das AMS ist ein sehr gutes und stabiles Bike...



dem kann ich nur zustimmen...  

sind die richtigen komponenten verbaut, kann es durchaus mit bikes, die mehr als 120mm federweg haben, mithalten!
klar diverse 3m-drops und vergleichbare sprünge, wie oben schon angesprochen, sind nichts für das bike... 
trotzdem verfügt es über eine erstaunliche Stabilität und Steifigkeit, was nicht zuletzt zu seiner sehr guten Fahr-Performance beiträgt!!!

und gerade aus diesen gründen gehört dieses Bike für mich in die ALLMOUNTAIN-Kategorie, denn auf meinen trailrides kann man mit diesem bike auf jeden fall sehr viel spass haben, egal wie schnell und schwierig der trail ist, 
wenn ich puren "DH" fahren will, lege ich mir ein dementsprechendes DH-Bike zu 

gruß


----------

